# Removing paint from concrete wall



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone have any better way to remove old paint from a concrete wall... Currently the best I have is a grinder and flap disc... It is filling my basement with dust and smoke though, making it hard to see after 15 minutes or so... Then I have to take a half hour break for the basment to clear before I can work again!

Don't worry, I am using protective gear! (including HEPA/Charcoal respirator)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pressure Washer, it makes a mess but at least it's a contained mess as opposed to having the dust through out the house and you


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah... I may be borrowing a pressure washer to clean the concrete/prep for painting... But that won't take the paint off... I swear, in some places it is 1/16" thick!

I am 3/4 the way done with it now and on my 7th break... I put a nice gash in the tyvek suit and my pants with the grinder though... Nothing a little duct tape wont fix


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wrap the duct tape around your leg too in case you hit the same spot again :whistling:

You need a bigger pressure washer and a small nozzle if water can be used to cut steel it'll take paint off :grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In some places you can rent a dry ice blaster that is really good at taking paint off concrete and brick. You can also use a regular sandblaster and crushed glass but you have to take care to use the proper protective gear.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 3000 PSI P/W with a 0 nozzle... It will tear the concrete up...

Not to mention, My pool table and everything else in the basement would have to get moved first!!! That would take longer than finishing the way I started! :grin:

I am going to borrow my buddies 1500PSI electric pressure washer to clean the wall a few days before I paint... Which reminds me... I need to pick up some more Damprid!

This whole fiasco started because I was ridding my basement of fleas from the cats. One of my steps was to mop the floor with Flea/Tick shampoo repeatedly and vacuum the crap out of it... Well... I was vacuuming by the one wall and it kept breaking up and falling apart... I tore it down and the entire lower 4 feet of the wall was rotten and moldy... So I tore it out... 

Now, my wife wants to refinance the house and wants this wall done before the inspector comes... "I really wish you didn't tear that wall out" she says... :banghead:

Damned if you do and more-so if you don't!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

MPR said:


> In some places you can rent a dry ice blaster that is really good at taking paint off concrete and brick. You can also use a regular sandblaster and crushed glass but you have to take care to use the proper protective gear.


I am using a speed blaster and black-beauty in places... It works really well, but my compressor doesn't have the volume for a larger blaster... 

The only thing I am missing (protective gear) is a face shield... But I do have goggles and a respirator... I just wrapped my forehead in linen to protect it!

The Tyvek suit does fine for the rest...

BTW... Can't wait to get out of this thing... I am sweating my... erm... you know...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well guys... Thanks for your input... I am definitely going to keep in mind your suggestions when I have to do the other 3 walls!! :grin:

But, 10 flap-disks and 30lbs of Black-Beauty down and I think I am about done! 

I will have to double check once the dust settles, but I think it is time to start cleaning up...


----------

